# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  عدم قبول دستور not null در موقع اضافه کردن یه فیلد با دستور alter

## rational unified process

سلام
من از اسکیوال اکسپرس استفاده میکنم
وقتی بخواهیم یه فیلد دیگه به جدول مورد نظرمان اضافه کنیم باید از دستور زیر استفاده کنیم

alter table table_name add field_name data_type


_ولی ایرادی که این دستور داره اینه که دستور not null رو قبول نمیکنه.حالا اگه ما خواسته باشیم یه فیلد دیگه به جدولمان اضافه کنیم که نباید خالی باشد ،باید چکارکنیم؟این یه نقطه ضعف برای اسکیوال هست به نظر من._

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

ALTER TABLE table_name ADD  field_name data_type {null/not null}
باید دقت داشت وقتی می خواهید یک ستون غیر تهی به یک جدول اضافه نمایید در صورت دیتا داشتن جدول باید برای ستون جدید مقدار پیش فرض تعیین نمایید
مثال:
ALTER TABLE Person ADD [PID] [int] Not NULL DEFAULT(1)

----------

